# Sensitivity to meds / pain management



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Argh!!!!!!!!! You think you've got something to help with one problem, but all it does is exacerbate another one!







I was prescribed Baclofen (muscle relaxant) last week, and dead chuffed I was too to have something else to battle the pain of ME/CFS with. I've taken it twice and have the most awful stomach gnawing/burning pains from acid indigestion, for which I take Ranitadine. Oh, and the acid indigestion and reflux was caused by taking high dose ibuprofen (a NSAID) for the pain of the ME/CFS.







I find pain management in ME/CFS woefully inadequate. Anyone else? I just take Co-Proxamol, and so far, haven't been able to tolerate anything else. The pain these days is usually bearable, but when the ME/CFS initially relapsed I was in horrific pain, and doctors did not seem to grasp the severity or be able to prescribe me anything effective. Sorry for the rant, and thanks for listening.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I am sorry you are in so much pain, Susan. You are right, with our sensitivity to meds, it is difficult to find anything for any amount of time to handle the type of pain we have. So far, I just "live with it," but don't know if I will be able to do that if the pain gets much worse in the future. May God bless and ease your pain,M.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Aaww, I'm sorry you are dealing with so much pain right now! You're right, pain management is totally inadequate. I still haven't found anything that actually "works". I really hope your pain eases a bit soon.


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

Susan,I've never been able to get GPs to give me anything for muscular pain other than the usual over the counter stuff.A few years ago I asked a chemist just what was available - by chance he had a friend with ME so had some understanding of symptoms - but his view was meds. that relaxed sore muscles tended to relax muscles that you didn't want relaxing! Side effects being as bad, if not worse than original symptoms, as you're unfortunately finding out.Hope things improve.Ian


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Susan,Just wanted to see how you're getting on - How are your pain and stomach situations?


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

Yesterday's Daily Telegraph's health page was devoted to chronic pain conditions (fun!). Treatments for such conditions as neuralgia, arthritis & fibromyalgia were discussed - although at present it's a case of hopefully gaining some relief via painkillers, anti-depressant or anti- epilepsy meds. there are, apparently, more selective drugs being developed (aren't there always?). Promising is a drug for fibro. pain relief, being developed in Paris that acts on boosting endorphins, that could be available within the next five years.Ian


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hello all. I'm glad I'm not the only one unable to find adequate pain relief, but it's awful that that is the norm. Moulage, thank you.  MrsM, I only took Baclofen twice because of the acid problems with my stomach, it was just too painful and clearly not doing me any good. So, I'm back to 'prevention is better than cure', which effectively means I'm living at a lower level of functional capacity. But, that's life with M.E/CFS isn't it!Ian, thanks for your info, good to hear that chemist's point of view. And the drug for Fibro sounds really interesting - boosting something we already have within us, rather than blocking something. That's got to be a positive move.


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

Susan,Yes, I thought so - '...pill...boosting levels of endorphins, the brains natural opiates' - though I wonder about potential side effects from that one!Have you ever been referred to a pain clinic, by the way?Ian


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

endorphin-boosting painkillers = all day long natural high. No, never been referred to a pain clinic. Have you, or do you know anything about them?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

> quote: living at a lower level of functional capacity


I just wanted to comment about this. That's how I live as well, and am able to keep my symptoms under control somewhat by living that way. But sometimes, after living at this lower level, and not having major flare ups for a while, I'll start to think, "Hmm, maybe I really am ok." Does anyone else have that problem?Of course, I am definitely *not* really ok, it's just that I'm managing my symptoms at that particular moment. (Of course, when I go outside my low activity level it's flare up city)


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

Susan,Yes, I'll have some of those!No, I've never been referred - in fact I remember, years ago, a gastro doc. being pretty disparaging '...they just hand out anti-depressants like smarties...'.But, I've also heard they can be useful, although a major part of the treatment can also be along lines of learning to live with pain, distraction techniques, cognitive based approaches etc. Waiting lists can be long for NHS centres too but, you never know, might be worth considering.Ian


----------

